# Scorpion found near Eugene, OR



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 15, 2007)

This little guy was found near Eugene last week -- the entomologist who found him told me the latin name which I promptly forgot.  I've done some digging and I'm pretty sure it's _Uroctonus mordax_.  Any thoughts?  The entomologist also said the adults are around twice the size of this specimen.  If I've got the species right, how do I sex this one?  I think a pectine count would be difficult at best. :wall: 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow that thing is tiny huh?


----------



## EAD063 (Apr 15, 2007)

Not really... it's just that scorpioniade are really big. 

Edit:   Now thats small... note the bottom one is one of the largest/bulkest scorpions around.
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/large_small.jpg


----------



## jamesc (Apr 15, 2007)

This thread has a picture of the female's pectines, and if you need it that bad, I can go take a picture of my male's pectines. The pectine base is much further apart in females and closer together in males, just like a lot of species. Here is a lo-fi example 
\ /   male
\  / female


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info, jamesc!  

Ed -- I didn't know what you were getting at until I looked closely.  !


----------



## EAD063 (Apr 15, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Thanks for the info, jamesc!
> 
> Ed -- I didn't know what you were getting at until I looked closely.  !


Lol, Microtityus is awesome.


----------



## ????josh???? (Apr 15, 2007)

Definately U.mordax, I got two adults that are about the size of quarters, so it has some growing to do.


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 15, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Ed -- I didn't know what you were getting at until I looked closely.  !


Hahaha neither did I! I thought it was dirt or something. Thats funny


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 15, 2007)

Try split operculum & possible visible papillae(male) and fused operculum, no genital papillae (female)


----------



## jamesc (Apr 15, 2007)

Mark Newton said:


> Try split operculum & possible visible papillae(male) and fused operculum, no genital papillae (female)


Oh yeah, forgot to mention the operculum, thanks. This site will show you what the operculum is if you do not know.


----------



## Canth (Apr 15, 2007)

jamesc said:


> This thread has a picture of the female's pectines, and if you need it that bad, I can go take a picture of my male's pectines. The pectine base is much further apart in females and closer together in males, just like a lot of species. Here is a lo-fi example
> \ /   male
> \  / female



I think he needs it bad. You should get a pectine shot


----------



## jamesc (Apr 15, 2007)

Canth said:


> I think he needs it bad. You should get a pectine shot


:wall: You mean I have to get out of my chair? But I was comfortable dangit.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 15, 2007)

Canth said:


> I think he needs it bad. You should get a pectine shot





jamesc said:


> :wall: You mean I have to get out of my chair? But I was comfortable dangit.


Haha, it's ok.  I think a look at the base of mine's pectines will be fine.


----------



## jamesc (Apr 15, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Haha, it's ok.  I think a look at the base of mine's pectines will be fine.


No way, I got out of my chair, you gonna look! hehe


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 15, 2007)

It looks like I have a girl!







Rolled over:





zoom

After she finished playing dead and skittered up my arm:





zoom

She's so cute!  Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------



## Canth (Apr 16, 2007)

Awww...itty bitty pectines  They're so tiny! The scorpion itself could be crushed by a Pandinus pectine haha.


----------



## brandontmyers (Apr 16, 2007)

how common are these around your way???


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 16, 2007)

I have no idea . . . the entomologist who found it didn't say how long it took him to find it or how many there were.  All I know is, the next time I go camping I'm bringing a blacklight.


----------



## drapion (Apr 16, 2007)

U.mordax are really common through out Oregon...


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 16, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 16, 2007)

You guys ever been to Roloff Farm?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope . . . no idea where it is.  

Just for kicks, here's a fluorescent picture of her.  To the naked eye, she's green (stupid digital cameras!! :evil


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 19, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Just for kicks, here's a fluorescent picture of her.  To the naked eye, she's green (stupid digital cameras!! :evil


Same thing happens on film. This scorpion is so much like our endemic Urodacus genus....almost identical.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 19, 2007)

That's really cool about your local species, Mark.  Not to get off-topic, but do you know any way to photograph the total visible emission without some crazy expensive filter?  I can't even get it to look right in photoshop.


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 19, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> That's really cool about your local species, Mark.  Not to get off-topic, but do you know any way to photograph the total visible emission without some crazy expensive filter?  I can't even get it to look right in photoshop.


Sorry, I dont. I have made the alteration digitally and it is a bit of hit and miss that's for sure. If you have a fancy digital camera with white balance preset controls you may be able to use a grey card and preset the colour balance, or adjust the colour balance manually if your cameras allows that. My digital SLR has colour balance adjustments, maybe I'll give the uv thing another go some time.


----------

